
Humans are not resources. Coronavirus shows why we must democratise work - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/15/humans-resources-coronavirus-democratise-work-health-lives-market
======
samizdis
Source of the article is at
[https://democratizingwork.org/](https://democratizingwork.org/) which has
full list of signatures -
[https://democratizingwork.org/signatures](https://democratizingwork.org/signatures)

------
kindly_fo
No. Better couple of wise shareholders make desicions than bunch of stupid
people.

